# New Mower!



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

A lot of you have seen my new mower posts after moving to a larger yard. I reel mowed the old house and our yard is now too large. Tried a rider and a couple different walk behind 21" as well. Uneven cut, too much time, etc. Trying to figure out the best of both worlds - nice cut but not having to be in the yard for several hours twice a week. I think I finally found it! Picked this up with 40 hours on the clock today for $1,600! I think I stole it! 2015 Snapper Pro S50 XT with a 36" deck. These retail for around $5k! Gonna test it out tomorrow with some leaf removal!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

You definitely scored! I'm a little jealous you are still able to mow, its gonna be 34 here tomorrow morning. Good luck with the new unit, looks great


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

dacoyne said:


> You definitely scored! I'm a little jealous you are still able to mow, its gonna be 34 here tomorrow morning. Good luck with the new unit, looks great


Thanks! I'm pumped! Will be the last mkw, doesn't need it but I can't not try it haha!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's a better pic!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice score!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I love the compact size. I'm going to go down from a 46" rider and man that fits the bill!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Yeah you scored on this deal. What rider gave you an uneven cut?

@Kustrud


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Yeah you scored on this deal. What rider gave you an uneven cut?
> 
> @Kustrud


Well, more so probably just too large a deck (front yard has small slope) - 48" JD Garden Tractor. I cannot believe the maneuverability of this little zero turn. It's built like a small tank too! I think it'll be perfect!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice! I bought a 33" ZTR (single blade) about 7 years ago, and have had a few hiccups with it, but the quality of the recent Snapper isn't what I remember growing up.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Nice! I bought a 33" ZTR (single blade) about 7 years ago, and have had a few hiccups with it, but the quality of the recent Snapper isn't what I remember growing up.


This one is a whole different animal. It's their commercial line - the quality of the machine is unbelievable.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Cuts so quick and even! Great blade speed! Couldn't be happier!

Yard is basically dormant now, but could not wait to try it out.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> A lot of you have seen my new mower posts after moving to a larger yard. I reel mowed the old house and our yard is now too large. Tried a rider and a couple different walk behind 21" as well. Uneven cut, too much time, etc. Trying to figure out the best of both worlds - nice cut but not having to be in the yard for several hours twice a week. I think I finally found it! Picked this up with 40 hours on the clock today for $1,600! I think I stole it! 2015 Snapper Pro S50 XT with a 36" deck. These retail for around $5k! Gonna test it out tomorrow with some leaf removal!


Looks very heavy duty! Great purchase. New equipment like that is so much fun. Best wishes to you with it.


----------

